# Question about bulk rat food



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

I was just given a free 40lb bag of Oxbow Regal rat from a friend, and it was just opened. But the "Best Use by" date was back on August 14, 2014. Is this still okay to feed my girls? I don't want to feed them it if it's bad, but I'd honestly hate to waste this (Cause it'll save me buying food for the next few months)


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but a "Best use by" date is something the company decided on to promote freshness in the product. Not that it is spoiled, unusable or unsafe past that date but that it might not be at 100% peak freshness after that date. Kind of like a stale box of cereal. It won't hurt you or in this case your rats but if they are highly picky about freshness (mine aren't) it's fine to use. Food past it's best by date may begin to lose some miniscule amount of nutritional value but I really don't think it would be enough to notice unless your rats are on some kind of highly specialized diet.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

I would not feed expired food to my rats. That said, I'm sure this is a controversial question you're asking and you're sure to find people answering both ways here! I would worry about freshness, nutritional value, and mold if I fed my rats expired food. Expiration dates are set by manufacturers based on how long before the food begins to degrade.Any preservatives in the food may no longer be working and the food can become rancid. For me, I just don't think it's worth the risk. 

If you really want to feed your rats this food, however, you can always call Oxbow and ask for their advice:

*Office Hours*
Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. - 4:30 p.m. (Central)

*Oxbow Animal Health*
29012 Mill Road
Murdock, NE 68407 USA
*[email protected]
Ph: (800)249-0366
Fx: (402)867-3222*


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

About Pet Rats said:


> I would not feed expired food to my rats.


If it was an expiration date I would agree. But she said it was a "Best By' date. There is a difference. Good idea about contacting the company but be aware they will probably tell you to buy more food regardless of whether it's safe or not. They just want you to buy more food from them. 

If you really want to get another opinion, which is fine, I'd suggest giving a call to your local humane society or your vet who can give you good expert advice without being biased.


----------

